# Remember this---Tool Gloat



## Gary Max (Mar 17, 2006)

Remember this from about 6 weeks ago. One of the members posted the info that Amazon had a heck of a deal on drill presses. I have wanted one of the big floor models for years but just could not come up with the $500.00 plus it takes to buy one.
This is a full horse with a 5/8 chuck-----delivered to my shop----total was $135.00 plus tax---free shipping
That has to be one of the very best buys I have ever made on a power tool


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice machine. Well done. What's the quill travel on that?


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice, are they still available for that price? I may need one for the new shop,


----------



## JimGo (Mar 17, 2006)

Just checked Anthony, and they're 10% off until Mar. 20.  So you can get the 13" for $140 minus 10%, or the 17" for $170 minus 10% (enter code 10PCTSAV at check out). Both offer free super saver shipping, too.

Gary, of course the reason I even looked in the first place is that I'm jealous! []  Best of luck with it.  Please tell us what you think!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 17, 2006)

That's a hoss alright.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 17, 2006)

Now I have to figure out where it's going be located at. That may be a job in itself. I still do not understand how they can sell something this big and heavy for so little money. When you figure in the FREE shipping they can't be making a dime.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />What's the quill travel on that?



Bill, according to the web site, the 13" has 3 3/8" of quill travel. The 17" doesn't say, but it's probably the same. I doubt it's less.

The more I look at this, the more I'm thinking of getting one. That is a great price!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 17, 2006)

I think I'm gonna wait until I hear how they work. Price isnt so good if it drills oval holes. I want one too, but how tight can the tolerances be on something so inexpensive? Let us know Gary.


----------



## jeff (Mar 17, 2006)

Never mind the machine, let's hear a little about the stack of lumber in the background. []


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />I think I'm gonna wait until I hear how they work. Price isnt so good if it drills oval holes. I want one too, but how tight can the tolerances be on something so inexpensive? Let us know Gary.


Scott, there are three reviews about the 17" on the Amazon site. All three rated it 5 stars, but one of them wasn't very helpful. I found the first one particularly convincing and well written.

Okay, I just found this article. It's a DP review. http://www.rd.com/americanwoodworker/toolguide/TT_DrillPress.pdf
They rated the Central Machinery (HF) and two others Best Value, but not the Tradesman. Looking at all of the categories they rated, the Tradesman rates higher than the HF DP, but it got a Best Value. So I looked at the comments section and it appears they didn't give the Best Value rating to the Tradesman because it was reportedly hard to find (sold only at some True Value Hardware stores). The Tradesman was also listed with a $200 Street Price vs. $206 for the HF.

Is it just me, or is 2 + 2 not equaling 4 here? Based on how I read the review, the Tradesman is THE Best Value of all of those tested. They had nothing negative to say about it except that it was hard to find. Well, someone here found them without any trouble and has shared it with the rest of us. So thank you!

I'm ordering one tonight. I'll be sleeping in the shop when LOML finds out, but it'll be worth it not to have to adjust the table when drilling Sierra, Atlas and other long blanks. []


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 17, 2006)

Jeff----stop in sometime--you should see the mountain of blanks I have. That stack of lumber is my working Cedar pile--I was wandering if anyone would notice it.
I am going to give the drill press a work out in the morning.
I will let you know what I think---I did run the lathe today just to make sure the motor was good and I set the speed range for what I like.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 17, 2006)

> Scott, there are three reviews about the 17" on the Amazon site. All three rated it 5 stars, but one of them wasn't very helpful. I found the first one particularly convincing and well written.



I saw those. I like to hear from people that you know are picky about stuff like this. Especially if you can ask questions. I think a lot of the reviewers are more excited about the shiny new thing they got than how it works.

EDIT- Billy- Thanks for the info I hadnt seen that. Sounds pretty good to me. Usually they beat up on names like Tradesman and Ryobi.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Mar 17, 2006)

Good score. That is a spitting image of my Hitachi DP except for the colors. Probably made from the same castings. I have been happy with mine for the most part.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 17, 2006)

I just ordered mine. Now I have to try and find a place to put it.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />I just ordered mine. Now I have to try and find a place to put it.



You can store it at my place, no problem []
I am waiting to see if Gary says it can drill a straight hole.


----------



## DocStram (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like a good deal. Use it for a week or so ... then tell us what you think about it.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 18, 2006)

Just spent the morning moving stuff and cleaning to get enough space for the drill press.
My review---worth a lot more than what it cost--money well spent. Drills very true---nice to have the horse power.
Deck is very large. Does NOT come with a light.
Only thing I do not like---I did wrap a bungee cord around the top cover--it wants to rattle a little--- bungee is a quick fix
Here is a pic of my now used drill press.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 18, 2006)

Greeat, I'm glad I ordered one. I just wish it'd hurry up and get here. But I still don't know where I'm going to put it. [:0]


----------



## gerryr (Mar 20, 2006)

Plus, you need to make room in your shop for your bed.[]


----------



## JimGo (Mar 20, 2006)

Dang it!  I missed out on the 10% off sale!  The ad said THROUGH Monday, but when I entered the code, they said "too late dummy".  Oh well, I'm not going to let $17 get in my way, especially when they're saving me (supposedly) something like $120 in shipping.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 21, 2006)

Jim the shipping cost on my Drill Press was $110.00. Of course it cost me nothing but that was the freight bill. 
I will never be able to understand how in the heck they can make a dime off this deal.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree Gary.  Especially when they let dummies like me go back and take advantage of the 10% off after I E-mailed them! []


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 21, 2006)

Jim, it did the same thing to me the other day. It wouldn't take the promotion code. I entered and reentered it about four times and even sent an email to customer service and then finished my order. Miraculously, the $17 discount was applied to the final invoice. Then I got a reply from customer service telling me that I was mistaken and it was applied.

Don't ask me what happened! [?]


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 21, 2006)

I know this just hate to getting a discount on top of the bargain.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine came in last night at 11:00 PM. Put it together when I got home from work today and I couldn't be happier. Quality is at least equal to my Ryobi.

Gary, my lid doesn't seem to have the rattel problem. It snaps down tight.

This thing is HEAVY. And I assembled it by myself (not recommended). I put it on a mobile tool base so I can move it out of the way when needed.

Thanks for the heads up on this, Gary! Even if it did almost cause a divorce. []


----------



## Pipes (Mar 31, 2006)

I can't find this press on Amazon anyplace ??? can someone post the link ? maybe Iam just missing it ! My neighbor ask me about it also and I looked and can't find the thing !!![?]


----------



## Pipes (Mar 31, 2006)

sorry guys we found it and he ordered one I may also to take up north were we got a place Iam trying to get a shop  I don't need one at home but man this is a great buy IMHO []


----------



## Draken (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Dang it!  I missed out on the 10% off sale!  The ad said THROUGH Monday, but when I entered the code, they said "too late dummy".  Oh well, I'm not going to let $17 get in my way, especially when they're saving me (supposedly) something like $120 in shipping.



Ok, Jim, I'm curious, where in your shop are you putting this?? []

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## JimGo (Mar 31, 2006)

LOL...that's the $170 question!  I think I'll be doing some remodeling this weekend James!


----------



## JimGo (Mar 31, 2006)

James, you have amazing timing.  I wrote my response, and about 5 minutes later ABF called to tell me the truck was at my house to deliver the press.  It was 180 LBS, and the driver was only authorized to take it off the truck!  Thankfully, he was nice enough to help me get it onto the sidewalk, and then I carried it inside piece-by-piece (I know, I'm a wimp).  I can't wait to play with it!


----------



## Draken (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad to hear your new toy arrived.  In addition to not having to move up blanks, the table on this one should be much more sturdy.  I'd be interested in seeing pics of your remodeled shop once you get this setup. []

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## jdavis (Apr 4, 2006)

what are you making with the stack of cedar?


----------



## rfreeouf (May 1, 2006)

I need a new Drill Press. Is this a good deal? It still is around $135 on Amazon. I would like to hear some reveiw from some of the guys that bought one. Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## alamocdc (May 1, 2006)

Richard, I got one too ($152 shipped for the 17") and I love it. If they still have them and you need a DP, you could do MUCH worse. [^]


----------



## rfreeouf (May 1, 2006)

What is the spindle travel of the drill press? no one has ever posted it in this thread.


----------



## alamocdc (May 1, 2006)

The manual says 3 1/8" or 3 1/4", but mine is closer to 3 3/8". I haven't had to move the table yet.


----------



## penhead (May 1, 2006)

Is there a link somewhere to a sales price that I don't see..?..the 17" is $290 that I see..??
Thanks..[]


----------



## JimGo (May 2, 2006)

Billy, I only had to move the table on mine 'cause the dang bit was too long! []  Other than that, I agree; works pretty well for my needs!  I drilled some 5/8 blanks for use with Baron kits, and this press and my new Paul H. vise allowed me to drill pretty much dead straight through the entire blank.  I'm a very happy camper.


----------

